# addictief



## eno2

Een woord met respons nul bij Google

Addictie kent iedereen, maar addictief zou  niet gebruikt mogen worden?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Een woord met respons nul bij Google




Heb je geen tikfout gemaakt?

Daarnaast bestaat er een geldig alternatief: "verslavend" en ik zie niet in wat de meerwaarde van "addictief" zou kunnen zijn tenzij gewichtigdoenerij.


----------



## LiesbethLovesLanguage

Addictie vind ik ook al wel een anglicisme,  maar sommige mensen zijn nu eenmaal verslaafd aan het Engels


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Een woord met respons nul bij Google
> 
> Addictie kent iedereen, maar addictief zou  niet gebruikt mogen worden?





Peterdg said:


> Daarnaast bestaat er een geldig alternatief: "verslavend" en ik zie niet in wat de meerwaarde van "addictief" zou kunnen zijn tenzij gewichtigdoenerij.




Google gaf enkel "additief" in plaats van addictief en ik had niet door dat ik moest doorklikken op het 'foute' addictief  in de zoekresultaten. Ik deed dt nu wel: 400 resultaten. 


Ik kan er niets aan doen, ik ben gek op cognaten, het is sterker dan mezelf. Hemorroïden¨ mag dan al gewichtigdoenerij zijn, het is toch leuk hetzelfde in alle talen.


----------



## eno2

LiesbethLovesLanguage said:


> Addictie vind ik ook al wel een anglicisme,  maar sommige mensen zijn nu eenmaal verslaafd aan het Engels



Addictie is een cognaat.


----------



## marrish

Ik zou zeggen dat _addictie_ een aanpassing is, een woordvorming op basis van 'addict'. 'Addict' werd ontleend uit het Engels maar heeft zijn oorsprong in Latijn. Het kan dat addictie naar het voorbeeld van de Franse 'addiction' gevormd is omdat er veel woorden zijn in het Nederlands die zo'n "symptomen" vertonen: dictie, fictie, oppositie, coalitie, natie, pacificatie, organisatie, operatie, gravitatie (zwaartekracht) enz. enz. Wat de oorzaak hiervan is laat ik aan anderen te onderzoeken, mischien is mijn buikgevoel fout en al van die woorden werkelijk uit het Engels zijn ontleend. 'Addictief' als, opgelet, adjectief volgt dezelfde manier van woordvorming. Misschien is "addictie" helemaal kant-en-klaar ontleend uit het Engels en onderging een aanpassing.


----------



## ThomasK

Je kunt het niet weten, vermoed ik (al zou ik gokken op ontlening uit het Engels), maar ik heb een beetje hetzelfde gevoel als PdG: moet dat nou? Oké, in bepaalde contexten, tja, oké, maar voor de rest...


----------



## marrish

Een beetje hier en daar lezen en luisteren heeft me inderdaad overtuigd dat het slechts beperkt wordt gebruikt in de geneeskunde (addictief gedrag, addictief potentieel) en door mensen die met auto's bezig zijn. (Natuurlijk heeft het te maken met "additief" voor brandstoffen en is gewoon een fout).
Voor de rest ik denk dat mijn gevoel ook ergens bij jullie aansluit qua gebruik. 'Verslavend' word wel best veel gebruikt, ook in de geneeskunde, dus 'addictief' lijkt overbodig.

Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie over al die woorden als dictie, fictie ezv. denken.


----------



## ThomasK

Dictie en uitspraak zijn voor mij zelden hetzelfde, omdat dictie gewoonlijk verwijst naar een andere realiteit: die van specifieke lessen in expressief spreken, niet gewoon uitspraak in het algemeen...

Fictie ook: 'verzinsel' klinkt veel negatiever dan 'fictie' in mijn ogen.


----------



## marrish

En hoe zit het met de etymologie van deze woorden? Of met woordvorming?


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht even: van welke? Van de Latijnse (_dictie < dicere, fictie < fingere_) of van de Nederlandse?


----------



## marrish

Ja [na een lange pause], van de Nederlandse woorden zoals dictie, fictie, organisatie, operatie ezv. Met andere woorden de historische geschiedenis van zo'n substantieven in het Nederlands, de directe bron van afkomst, en dan natuurlijk eindigen wij bij het Latijn. De etymologie van Latijnse dicere, di/co/xi/ctum en de woordvorming in het Latijn is overbodig.

De vraag is uit welke taal heeft het Nederlands (of een oudere vorm) deze woorden ontleend/overgenomen?Zijn de uitgangen op -tie een Nederlandstalige ontwikkeling?


----------



## ThomasK

Vaak via het Frans uit het Latijn, denk ik. Maar in de Renaissance werden die woorden misschien ook door humanisten rechtstreeks afgeleid uit het Latijn, of dat kan ik mij toch voorstellen. Onze -ie is m.i. het equivalent van het Latijnse -io.


----------



## marrish

Indien al die woorden als Nedelandse vormen worden beschouwd, des te meer dat de suffix -ie een Nederlandse suffix is, maakt het eigenlijk niet veel uit of ze nu via Frans of rechstreeks uit het Latijn werden onteend een aangepast. Dit moet een lange tijd geleden plaats hebben genomen. Nu wij het over "addictief" en "addictie" hebben, werden misschien deze woorden reeds eerder gebruikt en zou het dan geen anglicisme kunnen zijn. Zelfs indien het hier een anglicisme betreft, is het afgeleid uit het Latijn net zoals de andere Nederlandse woorden. Wat maakt het dan uit of ze rechtstreeks uit het Latijn, via het Frans, Spaans of Engels de taal hebben bereikt?


----------

